# Ports Collection support for your FreeBSD version has ended, and no ports are



## bagas (Dec 5, 2017)

Hello.
Updated ports.

```
# portsnap fetch extract update
```
I start updating the ports.

```
# portupgrade -arR
```
Each port has this problem.
How to be !?

```
--->  Upgrading 'py27-docutils-0.14' to 'py27-docutils-0.14_1' (textproc/py-docutils)
--->  Building '/usr/ports/textproc/py-docutils'
===>  Cleaning for py27-docutils-0.14_1
===>  Cleaning for py36-docutils-0.14_1
/!\ ERROR: /!\

Ports Collection support for your FreeBSD version has ended, and no ports are
guaranteed to build on this system. Please upgrade to a supported release.

No support will be provided if you silence this message by defining
ALLOW_UNSUPPORTED_SYSTEM.

*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/textproc/py-docutils
```


```
# uname -rms
FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p15 amd64
```


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 5, 2017)

bagas said:


> ```
> # uname -rms
> FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p15 amd64
> ```


FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE support has ended on 2017-11-30. It's time to upgrade to 11.1-RELEASE.


----------



## bagas (Dec 5, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE support has ended on 2017-11-30. It's time to upgrade to 11.1-RELEASE.


off site https://www.freebsd.org/

Produktion: 11.1, 11.0, 10.4, 10.3


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 5, 2017)

Then the site wasn't updated yet. Here is a list of releases with their End of Life dates: https://www.freebsd.org/security/index.html#sup

and the announcement mail about 11.0-RELEASE specifically: https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-announce/2017-October/001808.html


----------



## ShelLuser (Dec 5, 2017)

Other than that you might want to use `portsnap fetch update` or `portsnap fetch extract` but not both, that's really defeating the whole point. update is used so that you don't have to extract the entire ports collection again, which saves time.

But yeah, always keep an eye out for the currently supported releases and their expiration date. See this link.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 5, 2017)

All .0 versions have expired around three months after the release of a .1 version.

But note that the support schedule has changed for 11.0 and onward. Now only the latest minor version will be supported. So when 11.2 will eventually be released 11.1 will expire three months later.


----------



## marino (Dec 5, 2017)

bagas said:


> Hello.
> I start updating the ports.
> 
> ```
> ...



I am surprised nobody has mentioned that portupgrade no longer works with ports since FLAVORS came in.  That's the major reason for "how can it be?".


----------



## paulj (Dec 5, 2017)

]"I am surprised nobody has mentioned that portupgrade no longer works with ports since FLAVORS came in. That's the major reason for "how can it be?".

I am unable to install anything lately using ports. I tried building synth and got:


```
"Ports Collection support for your FreeBSD version has ended, and no ports are
guaranteed to build on this system. Please upgrade to a supported release."
```

My system is running 11.1 p5


----------



## marino (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm not sure what your point is.  The message seems self-explanatory.
This has nothing to do with flavors or synth or anything.


----------



## paulj (Dec 5, 2017)

Well, I'm a newbie, so it isn't self explanatory to me.

Why isn't release 11.1 p5 supported is the question I'm asking, is the Ports system broken on my install or what?

There are newer versions of software I have installed (using the pkg system) in the ports tree, but I can't build or install them. I'm just trying to figure out why.


----------



## marino (Dec 5, 2017)

actually looking at the version, 11.1 p5 should be supported.  It's newer than what i have.
Are you using a stock version of ports?


----------



## paulj (Dec 5, 2017)

I installed the Ports tree using:
`# portsnap fetch
# portsnap extract`

then before I attempt a build I use:
`# portsnap update`

make fails with the message in my post.

I'm wondering if upgrading a package I'm running from it's  web interface instead of thru Ports has messed up the system somehow


----------



## marino (Dec 5, 2017)

you're not building inside a jail are you?  e.g. outdated poudriere jail?


----------



## paulj (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm building in a jail under Nas4Free. It's a vanilla jail running three programs. One I was able to update internally. The other two no luck.

I've built packages previously in this jail, just not the last couple months.

Edit

The jail returns the same release info as the base system.


----------



## marino (Dec 5, 2017)

you are getting that "release info" from uname?
If so, you're just looking at the base system, not the jail. (uname reads the running kernel)
I suspect your jail needs updating.


----------



## paulj (Dec 5, 2017)

I thought I did, thru the NAS4Free web interface.

It reports the jail as updated.

How would I check to verify if the jail updated from command line?

Edit:

Or, update from the command line.


----------



## marino (Dec 5, 2017)

right, if you are getting info from uname, you have to ignore it.  That's what I meant (in other words, DON'T use uname)
I don't know anything about nas4free, so I can't here there, sorry.


----------



## paulj (Dec 5, 2017)

I think NAS4Free is a pared-down version of FreeBSD. The jail I'm running is a full version I assume but we know about assume…

Well, it turns out Nas4Free has an option to download the ports tree from within it's web interface. Maybe it's different than the FreeBSD ports tree, so I've opted to overwrite the current tree with this one. Maybe…


----------



## PacketMan (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm not a forum administrator, but I think this applies. 

Thread 7290


----------



## paulj (Dec 5, 2017)

I appreciate the warning, I've tried to find help in the NAS4Free forums but this is a new problem.

I previously built packages in this jail without these troubles, so I thought it might be a FreeBSD problem. Others here are getting the same error (maybe for different reasons though).


----------



## paulj (Dec 5, 2017)

Just an FYI. Updating the ports tree from within Nas4Free didn't help. Will continue the search for answers…


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2017)

Your jail is probably out dated. Use freebsd-version(1), not uname(1).


----------



## hedwards (Dec 10, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Your jail is probably out dated. Use freebsd-version(1), not uname(1).


Possibly, I suppose that it could also be some sort of corruption. I've noticed that the ports right now seem to use versions that don't match with what's installed for 11.1R as well as the message.

Which is something the OP should probably look at if the version is what it's supposed to be.

I hadn't thought about using, freebsd-version in my investigations of my similar problem. Thanks for that hint.


----------



## chrcol (Oct 23, 2018)

oddly I am getting this message on 11.2.


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 23, 2018)

chrcol said:


> oddly I am getting this message on 11.2.


What are the exact commands that you used which triggered the error message?

Also: what does `freebsd-version -ru` tell you?


----------



## chrcol (Oct 23, 2018)

the commands were initially `portupgrade -i <port>`, then I just tested with `make install clean`.

Its probably because its PRERELEASE as the src was synced very close to the release but a bit before.  But in the past I have never had PRERELEASE marked this way so it just surprised me thats all.

Doing a buildword now on STABLE so its not anything more than a minor inconvenience.


----------

